# SVS Now In Canada



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

[img]http://www.svsound.com/sbaWebLogo.gif[/img]One of the most common questions we've gotten over the years was, "can I get an SVS product way up here? Yes, actually, we have long shipped SVS subs and speakers to Canada, pretty much daily. But "up there" could be way up there. Canada's a big place. Yet, folks understandably would like local service and simple Canadian shipping, sans "brokerage fees" and other silliness, NAFTA notwithstanding. The same crew behind Electronics For Less have created a new, higher line audio retail company, Sonic Boom Audio. The only place you can get SVS now in Canada, just to keep things simple. Quick and painless shopping, delivery and service. So no more border charges, plus faster, less expensive, shipping -- direct from the SBA's Toronto warehouse -- to your door. SVS long built its rugged BASH amps in Toronto, so it's high time we arrive in the region with more convenient retail. Aggressive prices, and comprehensive customer care, SVS style. Write Sonic Boom Audio, call (905) 944-8484...or go visit www.sonicboomaudio.com. *Coming to a Province near you, 15 October, 2006.*


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Great news Ron.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Looks like bad news! Check the limited availability. Check the prices. PB12-Plus/2 in wood finish goes from $1399 US to $1849 Canadian. Does not compute.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, I might be wrong here...

But $1400 x 1.14(to go to canadian) is $1596. Shipping would have likely been what...$150-200? So that is $1750-$1800. Then you have local taxes, border fees, duties,

Wouldn't it have been about as much or more than $1895 to import it yourself? Now for the same price(or less?) you'll actually have local(well, much more local than before) support.

Again, I might be doing the math wrong though?

Also, are there subwoofers available near you that you feel are better performers for $1900?

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Its actually cheaper. Check out the landed cost from the States:

$1400 (USD) + $185 shipping (USD) = $1585 (USD) = $1839 CDN

Now add $65 UPS Brokerages + 5.25 UPS Fee = $1908 CDN 

Once you've got your credit card statement, check the foreign currency exchange fee of 4% = $80 (Canadians who've ever bought from the States know what I'm talking about).

So you're looking at around a landed cost of $2000! (Not to mention the inconvenience of south-of-the-border warranty service).

AND if you live in the Toronto area, you can pick it up for FREE. AND if you live outside of Ontario, you aren't charged provincial taxes.

Keep in mind that this example pertains to the PB12-Plus/2 (Rose) only. Other items save you even more...

We've got more on this here:
Buying SVS In Canada

Thanks all,

Kevan - sonicboomaudio.com


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Kevan and welcome to the Shack!

Sounds like SVS has a great plan for Canadian residents now... congrats!


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

svs in canada said:


> Once you've got your credit card statement, check the foreign currency exchange fee of 4% = $80 (Canadians who've ever bought from the States know what I'm talking about).


I've bought from SVS (twice), Outlaw, Carada, Parts Express, Monoprice, etc., etc. and never had to pay such a fee on my CIBC Visa. If your credit card company is charging you this fee get a different credit card!


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Kevan,
Unless I'm missing something your website only shows some of the items in SVS's product line (no Ultras, only 2 cylinders and limited finishes on some of the boxes). Will you be carrying the full line?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi again,

It’s not a fee; it’s worked into the price of the goods that you buy in the USA. Check the conversion rate when you get billed, it’s about four or five points higher than the going exchange rate. I’ve got the CIBC Visa too. 

Nevertheless, for hypothetical purposes, let’s say that there is no fee. The landed price is still less and in addition; there are all the other benefits to consider: pickup options, local warranty, etc. 

In regards to the rest of the product line, we are working on plans to expand our online store. For now, expect uninterrupted ordering of rest of the line not found on our site, just contact us and we’ll guide you through it. As with all our prices on these products, expect savings based on the landed cost over the traditional land costs. And of course, anything ordered through sonicboomaudio.com is warranted on this side of the border.

We’re trying our best here and your criticism is taken seriously. Believe me; we aim to offer better service and landed costs to Canadians on all SVS products.

Kevan – sonicboomaudio.com


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

svs in canada said:


> It’s not a fee; it’s worked into the price of the goods that you buy in the USA. Check the conversion rate when you get billed, it’s about four or five points higher than the going exchange rate. I’ve got the CIBC Visa too.


I'm sorry Kevan but your wrong. I have never paid more than a reasonable current exchange rate on my CIBC Visa. If you are paying more you have the wrong card. 

My position is that, based on my experiences with SVS, there was nothing broken that needed fixing but having said that if you can add value without adding cost then I welcome this development.

Are you saying that if I were to want a second Ultra that I could order it through you a price similar to what I would have paid (landed) direct from SVS?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure what's in question here... nothing has to be broke for SVS to offer products from a store in Canada... :dontknow: It is *extremely clear* that you save money, however much it may be AND you have added benefits... "The landed price is still less and in addition; there are all the other benefits to consider: pickup options, local warranty, etc." :T


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I'm not sure what's in question here...


Sonnie,
There was only one question in my previous post and it related to product availability. As to the assertion that SVS products will be cheaper for Canadians, well maybe but "I'm from Missouri" on that one. I am a little put off about this bogus rationalisation about credit card exchange surcharges but as I said if they can add value without adding cost then I'm OK with this although I'm going to miss corresponding with Erik.:joke:


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

btw Sonnie, if you want a little insight about Canadian sensibilities regarding electronic distributors have a look at the prices here:
http://ca.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp

the current exchange rate is (and has been for some time) less than 1.14


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:dizzy: You are from Missouri and questioning availability of products from Canada? If you are in Missouri then this will not effect you.

Is Erik moving? Did I miss something somewhere?

October 16, 2006 Canadian Exchange Rate = 1.1385

So instead of $1596 it would be $1593.90 :huh:


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Sonnie,
The idiom "I'm from Missouri" means "to require proof; to have to be shown" as in the "Show-me" State.

I am from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada and as far as I know Erik is not going anwhere but I will no longer be on the receiving end of his good service because I will be dealing with Sonic Boom in the future.

Did you compare Denon Canada's pricing to Denon US's?
The MSRP price in Canada for a AVR-3806, for example, is about 30% higher after exchange than it is in the US and the difference is even higher for street prices. We have a history of getting taken advantage by many, but not all, Canadian distrubtors.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying... you have to remember I'm a country ******* hillbilly and I don't get out much, therefore, the "Show-me" State means nothing to me. I understand regular language much better. :R

Fortunuately we aren't talking about a Denon dealer here, we are referencing a new SVS dealer who appears to be saving some Canadians some money. I'd just be happy about it. :T


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Hi, 
Another question: what's going to happen with repeat customers discounts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello again,

Svsound.com offered between five and 10 per cent discounts on returning customer's orders, depending on the prior purchase. It has been our intention to continue this tradition. And, before you ask...yes, if you bought products from svsound.com in the past, you can consider yourself one of our returning customers so you will also receive the discount.

Hope this helps!

Kevan - sonicboomaudio.com


----------

